# Lost !



## SAbottles (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday to me ! Can't find the birthday lists; can't really find anything on this new set up - that's why I haven't posted anything or replied to anything for some time !


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dale! Welcome back. Please check out the new site. I wanna see some SA bottles, please


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2014)

surfaceone said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Dale! Welcome back. Please check out the new site. I wanna see some SA bottles, please [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Surf said but I prefer at least almost whole bottles. I'm guessing those were NTBT? [8|][]Anyway, play around and you'd get the hang of it.

*Happy belated birthday!!*


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the wishes, guys. Will try to attach some pictures of typically SA items : first a Cape Town pot lid -


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 24, 2014)

A large flaggon type which had a tap at the base - one of my favourites because of the name !


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 24, 2014)

And a fairly rare tooth paste pot lid from Pietermaritzburg - a little "colonial" town near Durban !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you get a lot of "Coy" abbreviations down there? I've never seen that.


----------



## TROG (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dale and hope the day was a good one.I have the same problem with not finding where things are as well.Lovely Rectangular lid.


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Eric; no, that's a very strange version of Co for "company". Can't say I've seen many like that - maybe it had something to do with the "non-alcoholic beverage" !!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 25, 2014)

Great lids Dale.


----------



## glass man (Feb 25, 2014)

HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT BIRTHDAY!! JAMIE


----------



## KZN Champion (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Dale

I joined this forum today after stumbling upon a thumbnail of your Medical Hall Pietermaritzburg pot lid - I couldn't view the pic at full size until I signed up, and I was very keen to get a proper look at it. I have heard about this lid, and remember seeing a grainy image of it in the newsletter the Lastovicas put out for a while in the early 1990's, but this is the first time I've ever seen it properly. What a thing. I've been digging since 1990, and have done most my digging in Pietermaritzburg  - but I've never come across one of these before. It must be extremely rare.


----------

